# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Fantastic beauties show themselves erotic

## qiouxdoll

*Tan skin sex doll*

When I see Aubree, her casual beauty, blue T-shirt and faded shirt, it's like I've only just been switched on, as if all this time I was a machine not fully powered up. As I watch her smile grow and the way she moves across the dusty wooden floor I want her on her back, I want her on top, I want her any way I can get her before the lunch hour is up. As she gets closer my hand automatically opens allowing the subs to fall the floor and from the look on my face she knows what I'm offering. She pauses, not to refuse, but to savour the moment before we begin. Then together we close all the blinds and lock the door...

----------


## qiouxdoll

*Curvy Elf Sex Doll*

With medical silicone and TPE material, metal skeleton and flexible joints for many positions, we ensure safely human use.
Massive M-Cup Breasts
5 feet tall (150 cm)
Vaginal, Anal, and Oral sex is possible
Steel Skeleton with movable joints

----------


## qiouxdoll

*B-cup Sex Doll*

Auburn is an uncommon sex doll with fiery red hair. She is a college student from Seattle, and most of her life has been spent in libraries and classrooms.

Auburn loves to read, and she has a very vivid imagination that is always taking her on strange, wild adventures in exciting new places.

----------


## qiouxdoll

*F-cup Sex Doll*
Hey, my name is Dreamy.Could you see the deep red bowknot on my bosom? Look, there is a small bowknot on my back too. You, alone and lonely on Valentine's Day, need beautiful gifts, come and take me home without any hesitation!this doll made of medical silicone material TPE. TPE is a new type of silicone, which can be stretched up to 5.5 times length and is very soft! It has been tested to be safe to humans. The skin has pure natural luster and smooth feelings by touch. Her pretty face is sculptured by an experienced sculptor. These dolls will leave you with an experience you never have had before. The body joints are made of artificial multiplex metal by latest professional technology to ensure the limbs can be free to extend to create all sorts of poses.This doll can stand up.

----------


## qiouxdoll

160cm(5'25") B-cup Sex Doll Katie
The sex doll Katie was a nurse, worked in hospital, but now she is quit. she wanna be a dancer in red-light district. 

"maybe you will think I am a slut. yes, I admit that. in the hospital, I was slept with doctor, nurse, even the patients. so I think that is not right, I cannot stop it. "

“Feel free to get rough with me – as rough as you like – and I will only be asking for more. And more, and more, and more…” she says.

Sex dolls come to you in discreet and unidentifiable package,100% fast shipment.New Safe TPE material for our Racyme real doll: Real life simulation design,the baby doll soft and resilient nearly as real human skin,Maximize Your Pleasure.

----------


## qiouxdoll

*TPE sex dolls* In recent years, they have gained high popularity due to their low price. The production of thermoplastic elastomers is very cheap, so sex dolls bear the low price. Again, this low cost does not imply poor quality and therefore provides additional benefits. TPE sex dolls are their plastic version and cheaper. Customers tend to pay attention to their accessibility, and therefore take off shelves faster than any other doll.

Silicone sex dolls are more expensive than TPE, so only a few people who are willing to spend more money have the ability to buy silicone dolls. For some people, silicone dolls are much higher than TPEs-this would be a clear disadvantage. For such a doll, the average price would be $ 2,500. TPE offers an inexpensive alternative. Silicone sex dolls have almost the same quality as silicone.

----------

